# Cleaning the valves?



## DHeraud (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello again gang,

So while getting the valve covers (which were a bit stuck) off by hammering a piece of wood, some shavings and dust (from the dirty, dirty engine block) made its way into the valve area. I'd like to clean all of that up nice and neat before I put the gaskets and covers back on.

How do I got about cleaning the valve area? Just blow some compressor air in there (which I'm not sure would work since the dust and debris settled on the thin film of oil that covered the valve mechanisms)? Should I use a degreaser for the oily residue? Also, should I be worried about blowing dust and debris and/or degreaser fluid into the combustion chamber? 

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just spray it with carb/choke cleaner,and blow it out with some air,and it will be fine.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Use your wife's vacuum, the edger tool on the attachment hose works best. Rest In Peace


----------

